# "Residence pass Talent" in Malaysia



## Deftown (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm planning to apply for Residence pass given by Talencorp Malaysia. I have fulfilled all requirements except 3 years of work experience in Malaysia.

Can i apply? Please let me know if anyone has any idea about this visa.

Regards,

Mohamed


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

_Hi

perhaps this can help you

http://www.expats.com.my/rp/downloads/FAQ_EN.pdf

By the way , you live in malaysia for the past 3 years and i see that you are an expat

Can you tell us ( who are not living in malaysia ) about the security situation there

Is it safe for expats to live without robbery fear ???

I see such cases in new often :
Main - Malaysia - Penang bank robbery captured on video @ Thu Feb 28 2013
Regards


----------



## francmie (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi , im a newbie ..just saw your post and i'm thinking of giving some ideas about malaysia..  i am originally malaysian citizen but now living in london. Malaysia is safe for expats to live without fear , we do not discriminate just because your expats or etc etc etc  I would suggest you to pick a big city and rent house/apartment with gated security . with what u have on the video, i think u find such cases even the advance country like the uS and the UK would have it...  generally its safe in malaysia ...


----------

